# Just Got The Nod



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Status - " Selected " Yabba Dabba Doooo.

Exciting times ahead and more paperwork I suppose.

:eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Status - " Selected " Yabba Dabba Doooo.
> 
> Exciting times ahead and more paperwork I suppose.
> 
> :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done and best wishes!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Anski


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

May I know how long would it take to receive the invitation application pack after EOI status = 'selected'? And do you think is fine if we send them an email to check on the status shortly after EOI being selected?

Thanks.


----------

